# Wedding Dress Cottage, Surrey, May 14



## Chopper (May 3, 2014)

Thanks to Mockingbird for your help with this one. Visited with Starlight



































































Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed


----------



## mockingbird (May 3, 2014)

Love the flies mate, good stuff!


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 3, 2014)

Still looks very untouched there.
Did you enjoy the REALLY long walk, or did you find a quicker way?


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 3, 2014)

Great stuff.i agree with mockingbird..the flies are great..cheers.


----------



## Chopper (May 3, 2014)

Thank you.
We took the road from the pub, was that the long way? It sure felt like it when I got back to the car tripodless and had to walk back. I forget it everytime


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 3, 2014)

Chopper said:


> Thank you.
> We took the road from the pub, was that the long way? It sure felt like it when I got back to the car tripodless and had to walk back. I forget it everytime



Yeh, I think I'd have just bought myself a new tripod


----------



## flyboys90 (May 3, 2014)

Very nice...


----------



## roomthreeonefive (May 3, 2014)

isnt Gin supposed to be clear?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 4, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> isnt Gin supposed to be clear?



Yes it is and it does not go 'off' or change colour unless deliberately tampered with / added to in the bottle. I suspect that if one had a sniff at the contents they would smell of soft fruit - black berries, raspberries etc. A very old recipe for flavouring grain spirits - just add soft fruit, leave and then decant off the liquor. More an Eastern European tradition than an English one.It could also be due to the addition of sloe (blackthorn drupes) berries, to produce the old favourite - sloe gin. Of course the contents may well just smell of 'French Polish' or sheep dip - following the well practised tradition of those past years, pouring small amounts of liquids from a large container into the most convenient empty bottle for immediate use - and not indicating the true contents! I would guess that most of you will have come across that on many of the 'explores' illustrated on here. Because of the 'look' of this place I personally would go for the flavoured drink - will be interested to see if anybody has a sniff to find out.


----------



## Nighttemptress (May 4, 2014)

Oh wow!!! What an excellent location!!!!


----------



## billygroat (May 6, 2014)

Brilliant.... Wonder what the flies are discussing?

Thank you!


----------

